
Fixing FreeBSD Networking on Digital Ocean - wyc
https://wycd.net/posts/2017-05-19-fixing-freebsd-networking-on-digital-ocean.html
======
bifrost
Good work! It kinda looks like DO hand-built some config for their droplets
and made it easy to break, hopefully they'll fix that.

